# Stowa Flieger or Sinn 556?



## Frank Weber

Looking for a casual daily wearer. 
Which one would you prefer? The new *Sinn 556* or *Stowa Flieger* (probably the one without logo).

I'm especially interested in quality aspects: case, accuracy, overall built, dial, hands... Sinn has a screw down crown and is 200m wr.
To my knowledge, Sinn uses "elaboree" standard of ETA's 2824. Which one does Stowa use?

Thanks for your comments. 
Frank


----------



## Harleykat

I think that the Sinn would make a better sports watch with its better water resistance and possibility of a metal bracelet. The Stowa to me has the superior look, especially the Ikarus model. I imagine that the build and accuracy are similar.


----------



## Suso

They are quite different watches. I love Sinns, but I prefer 656 over 556.

If you want a flieger watch, then Stowa it's your choice, but if you want a water resistant watch to "forget" about what you do with it, Sinn has to be your choice.


----------



## Guest

If the 556 had a tegimentes case I'd go for the 556 but it hasn't. The display back of the Sinn 556 is kinda superfluous because the ETA 2824-2 inside isn't a feast for the eyes.

The 556 is the little brother of the 656 which would be the better choice imho.

Qua movement there will not be a big difference, so the no-logo Stowa Airman wins.


----------



## Paulo

Although from the previous answers you're getting also experience from owners of Sinn watches, I'd suggest that you ask this question on the German Forum, where you might get more views from owners of both Sinn and Stowa watches. ;-)


----------



## Omar Hawk

Suso said:


> If you want a flieger watch, the Stowa it's your choice, but if you a water resistant watch to "forget" about what you do with it, Sinn has to be your choice.


IMHO very well positioned advice. I'd like to add: In case you are really considering the Sinn, please also have a look to the Sinn 856. Although you have to spend more money, I think you get much more "watch-value" (scratch and magnetic resistant case, 2892 movement, AM-sapphire glass, second time zone etc.), for your money.

Best regards,
Omar


----------



## loplop

I bought a 656 a few months ago and ended up returning it. The case was lovely (SUG), and the double-AR and simple flat black dial with the classic Sinn numbering was stunning. The watch just wore too small, though. My wife's TAG Carrera Auto is 38,5mm and I love the size... I'd wear that watch if I could every pry it off her wrist. But the 656's 38,5mm wore too small for my liking, I couldn't help but think I'd absolutely love the watch if it were 42mm or so.

I thought about the 856, but I just didn't feel the dial had the same "pop" as the 656. 756 is nice, IMO, but I didn't "need" a chrono.

So I still have no Sinn. Between those two watches I'd choose the Stowa, if you didn't need the WR. And if you did, I'd buy a Seatime


----------



## J_Warden

Those were the two watches I was considering as well.

I chose the Stowa.










The Sinn 556 looks like a great bargain and is sure to be a good watch. I used to own the 656. I sold it because I didn't like the huge numbers on the dial and the AR coating on the crystal was annoyingly prone to fingerprints and smudges. The 556 has a better looking dial to me, but since it lacks the magnetic field protection it is probably going to be a lighter watch (a bad thing for me because I remember the heavy, solid feeling of the 656 as a positive).

The Stowa has been a good choice for me thus far although it would be nice if Jorg would add an AR coated crystal as an option. The timekeeping of either brand should be very good. My experience has been that the cosc model Airman keeps time very accurately.

No wrong choice here, so have fun!


----------



## tribe125

I have a Stowa Airman and a Sinn 656 and wouldn't be able to nominate one over the other. Different generations of design, but both wonderful.

Choosing between a Sinn 556 and an Airman would be easy though - the Airman wins. Why? Because the Airman is an original, and the 556 is a 'lesser' 656.


----------



## usc1

I agree with the previous posters that a 556 to a Stowa is no comparison.....Stowa all the way. 

Between a 656 and the Stowa would be a better comparison. The decision at that point would be based on which dial design you like better. 

I am more of a history buff and pick the Stowa.


----------



## obie

I have a few sinns, but in this case the stowa is pretty cool. heres mine.


----------



## smittythepig

this is interesting because i have noticed on some pics that the crowns on other people's Airman watches are different than mine. yours is rounded all the way to the end, while mine seems to be blunted at the end. Jorg must have decided on a slight change not long ago. here's mine...


----------



## obie

mine has the cool onion


----------



## flame2000

smittythepig said:


> this is interesting because i have noticed on some pics that the crowns on other people's Airman watches are different than mine. yours is rounded all the way to the end, while mine seems to be blunted at the end. Jorg must have decided on a slight change not long ago. here's mine...


Is that the new onion crown for current Stowa Airman? The one on Yamahaki's Airman looks really like a big onion.


----------



## smittythepig

yes, just got mine a few months ago.


----------



## andy123

Looks like in the above 4 pics there is 3 different crowns. 1 with logo, 1 without, and 1 onion. IMO i think the logo crown looks the best.


----------



## twigfarm

*Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*



andy123 said:


> Looks like in the above 4 pics there is 3 different crowns. 1 with logo, 1 without, and 1 onion. IMO i think the logo crown looks the best.












A wonderful flieger.


----------



## sartort

*Re: Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*

I was faced with the same conundrum. I ended up choosing the 556 because I wanted a smaller face (38.5 vs 40 mm) and I have a preference for glossy dials over matte. That being said they are both beautiful watches and I feel like I will eventually add the stowa airman (or archimede pilot, blasphemous, i know) to compliment my 556. I think you can't go wrong either way. They are both great watches and I can't wait to add a Stowa to my collection. I feel that the sinn is a little more versatile in that it can be dressed up perhaps a bit more but that is a minor point.

As far as the 556 vs 656 goes...I think the 556 gets an unfair rep as a lesser model. It still has a antimagnetic back (depsite being a museum case design). It's wr is better. And imo, the dial is better (although if they made the glossy dial with the 12, 3, 6, 9 numbers I might have to change my tune.) The case size/shape is exactly the same. I prefer the 556's brushed to the 656's bead blasted finish. I think it boils down to personal preference. I know that this doesn't exactly belong in the Stowa forum...but I thought I would add my thoughts on the matter in case anyone else was interested.

Conclusion: buy both. I probably will eventually. Either that or a Marine Auto.


----------



## sartort

*Re: Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*

the stowa is an awesome flieger. i think its hard to compare. one is vintage, the other a modern interpretation.

to balance out all the stowa pics...here is my sinn 556


----------



## gregflat9

I'd got for the Sinn but it's all down to personal preference.

The Sinn looks classier and is more versatile. You can wear it with a suit or as a tool watch.

Each to their own but I'd go for the 556 (fessing up: actually I did).


----------



## A440

*Re: Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*



sartort said:


> the stowa is an awesome flieger. i think its hard to compare. one is vintage, the other a modern interpretation.
> 
> to balance out all the stowa pics...here is my sinn 556


I love the look of the 556 with that strap. Would you mind letting me know what strap that is and where you got it from?:thanks


----------



## OuiMonsieur

I was torn between the Stowa Airman and the Sinn 556, but I have decided to save a bit more and go for the Sinn. I personally think it has a more versatile look and is tougher than the Stowa.


----------



## Handel

You can't go wrong - both nice watches and I'm sure you'll enjoy the Sinn.


----------



## sartort

*Re: Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*

A440,

The strap is an inexpensive Hadley-Roma "Tag Style" strap in tan. I got it at fredawatchstraps.com You can google it and find it from any number of vendors, but Kenny was a pleasure to deal with.

OuiMonsieur,

I agree.

Anyone out there have both? Thoughts?


----------



## 894tom

Frank Weber said:


> Looking for a casual daily wearer.
> Which one would you prefer? The new *Sinn 556* or *Stowa Flieger* (probably the one without logo).
> 
> I'm especially interested in quality aspects: case, accuracy, overall built, dial, hands... Sinn has a screw down crown and is 200m wr.
> To my knowledge, Sinn uses "elaboree" standard of ETA's 2824. Which one does Stowa use?
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> Frank


What about this one? Its a fantasy watch. Unless we get enough people to convince Steinhart to build it for us.


----------



## A440

*Re: Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*



sartort said:


> A440,
> 
> The strap is an inexpensive Hadley-Roma "Tag Style" strap in tan. I got it at fredawatchstraps.com You can google it and find it from any number of vendors, but Kenny was a pleasure to deal with.


Thanks Sartort.:thanks


----------



## snip3r

*Re: Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*

Sorry to bring this thread up again.

I've actually set my eyes on Stowa until recently the Sinn 556A ( leather ) is actually selling at quite a good price - approximately US100 cheaper than Stowa Flieger.

My wrists is 6.5 inch which I think the Stowa would be more suitable as it's 40mm vs 38.5mm ( Sinn )

Besides this what are the difference too.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Love my STOWA (with logo crown)........*



snip3r said:


> Besides this what are the difference too.


There are a lot of differences. Case is different, the 556 has a crown protection, the Stowa has not. It is obvious that the dial is diferent, the triangle at 12 is missing on the Sinn? Hands are different of course. Placement of the date window is different. Movement grade is different. Top with Sinn, elabore with Stowa but nicely finished as well.

Specs Taken from FAQs
ETA 2824-2
ELABORE version (our standard movement)

- rhodium-plated movement bridge
- golden STOWA logo on the standard rotor
- or hand-made rotor of German silver with individual engraving.
- Incabloc shock protection.
- min. 38 hrs power reserve.
- 28 800 half vibrations per hour (4 HZ)
- Regulation from. 0 up to plus 10 sec. divergence per day
(please keep in mind that during the "aging process" of the clock movement the bearing oil can become stiff, and your watch slower. If this circumstance disturbs you or the watch looses time a service of the clock movement will be necessary..
Our recommendation is every 4-5 years but it is also possible that your watch is working correctly for 6, 7 or even more years).
- barrel spring Nivaflex NO
- hair spring Nivarox 2
- gold-plated Nickel balance wheel.
- max. amplitude 315 degrees.
- min. amplitude 200 degrees
- max. adjusting mark of dial on top 0.4 ms
- 25 pallets of synthetic rubin


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Sinn does make some nice watches and the 556 does look like a nice design.
As mentioned the 556 has a screw down crown and crown guard. The bracelet for the watch is also pretty nice looking.
I have read that the lume is a weak point in Sinn watches though. But the 556 looks classy and tough, and I think it will age well. 

I do own a Stowa Flieger no Logo no Date and is an amazing watch for the money!
Some points for the Stowa are as follows:

Real blued hands! Not some painted blue on the hands. This adds a visual effect to the dial that is spectacular!
When you look at the dial head on, the blued portion of the hands will look black. When you look at them from an angle they will look blue. 

The lume of the Stowa is very good. Not Seiko good but still very good!

The Matt finish of the Stowa ages very well. I still do not see any real noticeable wear on my watch so far.

The Stowa straps are excellent! I have a black and brown Stowa old style strap and they are an amazing value for the money.

Excellent customer service and an owner who is not afraid to be directly involved with the WUS community.

The Stowa movement is decorated with blued screws and nice to look at. The 556a might have a top grade movement but I wouldn't decide between these two watches based on movement. Each is going to give you a similar accuracy.

One con is the long wait for a Stowa, but my feeling is that can relate to a better resale value should you decide to sell. But why would you? Lol!

B.


----------



## snip3r

Went down to the mall and tried the sinn. Too small for me. 
Going for a Stowa..


----------

